# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Help . Servo điều khiển postion nhưng bị sai vị trí .

## datnb.hn

Tình hình là em có cái máy cắt router , do dòng servo dùng trong máy đã dừng sản xuất nên em có thay loại khác ( từ r7m-a sang r88d-kp) . Để điều khiển các trục nó dùng cạc PCI -1240 .Thayg em đã làm nó home ok nhưng bị tình trạng là em cho di chuyển trục 100 mm thì thực tế chỉ di chuyển đc 66 mm . Mà kiến thức về servo của em lại ít quá . Có bác nào biết là phải chỉnh tham số như thế nào thì chỉ giúp em với ạ . Em xin cảm ơn trước ạ .

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác cài lại thông số "electronic gear" hay cái gì đó tương tự. Em ko có time để tra.

----------


## datnb.hn

> Bác cài lại thông số "electronic gear" hay cái gì đó tương tự. Em ko có time để tra.


Bị thiếu như vậy thì chỉ cần chỉnh trên driver là đc à . Hay phải can thiệp cả vào bộ phát xung

----------

